# Plexi etching completed!



## randomperson21 (Aug 7, 2006)

OK, this was my first attempt at plexi etching. and my first attempt at diy lighting.

lighting comes from the front panel leds of my sunbeam light controller. they annoyed me, so they're being put to better use here.

and as you can most likely see, i suck with a dremel. but thats ok.

and my camera is crap. 

So here it is!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 7, 2006)

I think that looks sick!  with the close ups one can see a little bit of roughness, but those are close shots, so whatever!  nicejob!  I really like how it stands out due to the light it catches

I'm sure there's a way to burr those away, but I wouldn't know it!


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks! 
I think all the roughness comes from the dremel slipping a little bit.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, that looks fucking sweet. I couldn't ever doo that, my hands are way too shaky.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 9, 2006)

That is tight. Good job.


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks. i'll have the rest of the pics uploaded to the case gallery tomorrow.


----------



## bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## demonbrawn (Aug 9, 2006)

Awesome. Hah, I like how the AMD glows green (due to the green LED on the motherboard?) Really makes it stand out. Good stuff...


----------



## drade (Aug 9, 2006)

*Claps*


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 9, 2006)

demonbrawn said:
			
		

> Awesome. Hah, I like how the AMD glows green (due to the green LED on the motherboard?) Really makes it stand out. Good stuff...



the LED is actually from a front panel light controller that annoyed me. i unsoldered the LED, put on an extension cable, and taped it onto the side of the plexi. 
It doesn't leak too much, so only the etched parts glow.


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Aug 9, 2006)

they make a compound that you can rub on plexi glass or just glass....you leave it on for 10 minutes and then wash off...it etches it with chemicals....use that with letter/number decals or buy some contact paper and cut out what you want etched....stuff is awsome..

but if you did that with a freaken dremel....RIGHT ON DUDE...nice job....i smoke too much to be that stable with that tool...nj


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 9, 2006)

~MUFF~MuNcHeR said:
			
		

> they make a compound that you can rub on plexi glass or just glass....you leave it on for 10 minutes and then wash off...it etches it with chemicals....use that with letter/number decals or buy some contact paper and cut out what you want etched....stuff is awsome..
> 
> but if you did that with a freaken dremel....RIGHT ON DUDE...nice job....i smoke too much to be that stable with that tool...nj



haha i'm too stupid to play with chemicals.

yep, that was with a dremel. no 108 bit. which explains all the rough thingies in the closeup.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 9, 2006)

Superb m8


----------

